# Planted 75g



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, well this is really my first large planted tank, I've had a 20g a few years ago that I disassembled. I could use some suggestions with the aquascaping, any feedback would be great. Enought talk here's the pics.
Full Tank Shot








RHS








Moss Tree








Trying to Grow Dwarf Hairgrass

















Plants: Java Fern, Java Moss, Giant Hygro, Dwarf Hairgrass, Sagittaria, Corkscrew Vals, Bacopa Caroliniana, Duckweed
Fauna: 9 Blue Neons, 5 Black Neons, 3 Yellow Rainbows, 2 Pearl Gouramis, 5 Harelquin Rasboras, 4 Otos, 2 White Cloud Minnows and several Cherry Shrimps (Am I overstocked?)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Best java moss tree ever


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, very cool looking moss tree


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree on the moss tree...it looks great! I should never give aquascaping advice, so I won't.  

In my opinion, you are not overstocked.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This tank is already looks great! Are you sure that you need advices?  

And the moss tree, it's stunning! I start thinking that I might need some driftwood in my tank 

BTW, that plant is on the very right side? Is this Giant Hygro?


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

hey, thanks for all the comments guys.
Ya the plant on the left is giant hygro


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Right, I hope this is right 

I've checked this plant out, it's quite interesting one. It's hardy as all Hygrophilas and doesn't need a lot of light. But it's rosette plant and can be growth as a big tall bush.

BTW, about your set up. If you want to continue a visual line with big-leaves plants as a basis, I can suggest you to look at some sword plants
Sorry, for cruel self-advertisement, but look at those Amazon Sword plants. This might be what you need.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Right, I hope this is right
> 
> I've checked this plant out, it's quite interesting one. It's hardy as all Hygrophilas and doesn't need a lot of light. But it's rosette plant and can be growth as a big tall bush.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, I really don't like the big leaf plants as it would dwarf my tank. I really just want a tank with a mat of dwarf hairgrass with patches of anubias-nana's. So I might put all my other plants and driftwood up for sale soon. I really haven't decided how I want to aquascape yet, but lots of driftwood and hairgrass is in the plans. I'll update as I go along.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

If you remove all high-growing plants, if will need to occupy middle and top level of the tank somehow.

Your moss tree is a really cool stuff.
Look at Shade of Grove set up. You might consider something like this one. You've already have some experience in "trees"


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> If you remove all high-growing plants, if will need to occupy middle and top level of the tank somehow.
> 
> Your moss tree is a really cool stuff.
> Look at Shade of Grove set up. You might consider something like this one. You've already have some experience in "trees"


Hey, thanks for the link, I really like that idea and I'm just waiting on some more driftwood, once I get those in I'll give something like this a try. I think I need to add more light, as the hairgrass hasn't taken off yet and it's been 3 months. Do you think I have enough lighting? 108W T5 HO


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

well im not really a planted expert actually quite the noob myself but maybe its something else. Not sure if i missed it but what are you other specs...Ferts, CO2 addition etc....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

tuee said:


> Hey, thanks for the link, I really like that idea and I'm just waiting on some more driftwood, once I get those in I'll give something like this a try. I think I need to add more light, as the hairgrass hasn't taken off yet and it's been 3 months. Do you think I have enough lighting? 108W T5 HO


Yes, trees will make your aquarium prominent.

Regarding light, T5 HO gives good output, but based on your aquarium size you have 108/75 = *~1.5 WPG*
This will be considered as a low light. Look here: Starting a Planted Tank, but it's almost a media light 
On the other hand, when you will have trees with moss, bottom of tank will be in shadow.

Speaking about hairgrass, there are more important aspects than light. Dwarf hairgrass can live with low light fine, but it will grow very slowly. So, to have a carpet it's better to have more light. 
Also, I see that it's planted in bushes. To have a carpet, you need to cover all future carpet area will small bushes (several blade on each). Look how I've planted it here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5517&d=1268328279

I've also saw that people recommended to use a fine substrate or sand to grow carpets ... and CO2 injection, of course 

Anyway, look at the Starting a Planted Tank if you have time, this is a good guide.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> well im not really a planted expert actually quite the noob myself but maybe its something else. Not sure if i missed it but what are you other specs...Ferts, CO2 addition etc....


Hey, as for ferts I dose KNO3, KH2PO4, Leaf Zone and Excel. I do have diy co2 but I think thats not enough.



igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, trees will make your aquarium prominent.
> 
> Regarding light, T5 HO gives good output, but based on your aquarium size you have 108/75 = *~1.5 WPG*
> This will be considered as a low light. Look here: Starting a Planted Tank, but it's almost a media light
> ...


Hey thanks for the advice, I'll have to go back and plant them again in small clumps. My primary goal is a lush carpet of hairgrass, so I might have to let the moss tree go, but we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

tuee said:


> Hey, as for ferts I dose KNO3, KH2PO4, Leaf Zone and Excel. I do have diy co2 but I think thats not enough.


Also you need to add micro-nutrients.

Do you use Estimative Index for dosing?

How do you add KNO3, KH2PO4? Do you Seachem products or buy dry chemicals?


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Also you need to add micro-nutrients.
> 
> Do you use Estimative Index for dosing?
> 
> How do you add KNO3, KH2PO4? Do you Seachem products or buy dry chemicals?


Hey, I use the estimative index, i downloaded the chuck aquarium calculator and dose dry ferts, as for micro-nutrients, what do they contain?


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

Well its been a while since I've updated this and the tank has changed alot since the last time I posted. Occupants now include 2 angels, several red fin tetras, 2 oto's, 2 glass catfish. The plants include java fern, giant hygro, anubias nana and sagittaria subulata. 
Here's some new pics,









































































Currently I have the giant hygro for sale in FS section and I'm looking for some low light foreground plants. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would go with a a selections of crypts. It seems like the DHG didn't work out, but you may be able to grow some glosso as well. Another possibility may be Hygrophila corymbosa "compact". I have seen it kicking around the GTA, but have yet to grow it myself so i'm not sure if in reality it can tolerate low light outside of perfect conditions. It may start to grow like a palm tree in lower light, but Pogostemon helferi would be another option.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> I would go with a a selections of crypts. It seems like the DHG didn't work out, but you may be able to grow some glosso as well. Another possibility may be Hygrophila corymbosa "compact". I have seen it kicking around the GTA, but have yet to grow it myself so i'm not sure if in reality it can tolerate low light outside of perfect conditions. It may start to grow like a palm tree in lower light, but Pogostemon helferi would be another option.


Ya, I think crypts seem to be a good choice with low light set up, just don't know if I can find something that I like. The dhg grow real slowly and with a rescape it was quite annoying trying to plant a 75g, I lost patients and just didn't try again. Hmmm, I haven't thought about glosso, I thought they were high light plants? 
I've actually had Hygrophila corymbosa compact before but it grew too fast, I'm looking for a slow grouth setup because I want to introduce discus and I heard they didn't like to be disturbed alot with trimmings and such. This Pogostemon helferi looks quite interesting, I'm gonna have to look into it.

Thanks for the input really appreciate it.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Glosso is pretty versatile, it will grow in just about any light, it just depends on how quickly and what the leaf structure will look like. If the light is too low, you know pretty soon.. opposed to being tear drop shaped the leaves they will become long and slender and you wont see much in the way of runners. That said, I have had it grow fairly well in a deep tank with under 2 watts per gallon. In situations where hair grass is growing really slowly, glosso will normally be fine. Considering your using T5 HO i think you might have some luck with it. That said, if it does get going, you may need to trim it down to keep it spreading out opposed to up. For the first month, i find myself trimming it down and then replanting the cuttings almost weekly, but after that it settles in.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

*Possible Sell Off*

Well I think its time for me to move onto something else, I kinda want to get into African cichlids. I'm just wondering how much everything in the tank is worth?
Fauna:
-Pair of angelfish, have bred and produced fry into wiggler stage...but were eaten by the other fish.
-About 9 red fin tetras
-4 oto's
-3 german rams
-1 glass catfish

Plants:
-sagittaria
-java fern
-anubias nana
-some sword plant
-vals

There's about 5 bags of flourite in there.

I'd like to keep the plants, but I've heard that they won't work with cichlids...not sure if this is true.

This is just a thought right now so no immediate plans, so what do you guys think all this is worth?

Thanks


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

If I were you I'd use that 75 gal as a shrimp tank. You'd make a fortune as the crystal red shrimps breed like crazy in such a large tank and with the size it's easy to have stable water parameters. Even a low C grade shrimp costs $5.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> If I were you I'd use that 75 gal as a shrimp tank. You'd make a fortune as the crystal red shrimps breed like crazy in such a large tank and with the size it's easy to have stable water parameters. Even a low C grade shrimp costs $5.


Wow, that would be a huge shrimp tank. I have 10 gallon shrimp tank going already so no more shrimps for me. Believe it or not the 75g had a ton of cherry shrimp...that was before introducing the rams, they pretty much cleaned out everything. But ya I'm looking into something else like african cichlids, but thanks anyway.


----------

